# still needing to know what kinda lift I need frontier 2006



## mr bungle (Nov 27, 2006)

i want to start lifting my truck i have seen body lifts and suspension

i wanted to do a 2.5 spacer in the front coil , then i seen this note "IF YOUR VEHICLE IS NOT EQUIPPED WITH CAM BOLTS FROM THE FACTORY, THEY WILL NEED TO BE INSTALLED IN ORDER TO ALIGN THE VEHICLE." now with the cam bolts i should be good i hope , but do i have to worry about contact of upper a-arm with upper coil bucket? or should i go with a bigger coil in front 

now for the back i either want to add a leaf or shackle or blocks which is better? all are easy for me to install just wondering which will be better i have alot of choices out there

what is recommended for a 3" lift ? for front and back ?
i know i'll need an alignment for front 

what do I need to put 33" tires on I have seen coilovers and shackles and add aleaf and the calmini 5" lift i just want at least 3" and 33" tires please help it is so confusing with all the lifts out there now at AC they said I could only fit 32" or 32.5" tires if I bought there competition lift which has coilovers and and a leaf this give me 2.5" to 3" lift how could this be if this other co said if I got just the 2" spacer in front "thats it " I could get 33" tires how could this be doing less and getting more ?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd go with the lift kit and stay away from the spacers.


----------



## GAsouthern1 (Nov 6, 2006)

If you go with the lift, head in the direction of the suspension lift and not the body lift. It really depends on if you decide to hit the dirt with it, with the suspension lift your changing out your shocks to something that can handle more aggressive handling compared to the stock factory shocks. The body lift also looks terrible on a truck because the chassis becomes available, and you also have to buy new bumper brackets to lift up the rear bumper, or else you will have a big gap between the bottom of the tailgate and bumper. You might be able to fit 33's but it depends on the width of the tire your looking at and the type of lift you get. You might get rubbing with it.


----------



## frontier206 (Feb 21, 2007)

GAsouthern1 said:


> If you go with the lift, head in the direction of the suspension lift and not the body lift. It really depends on if you decide to hit the dirt with it, with the suspension lift your changing out your shocks to something that can handle more aggressive handling compared to the stock factory shocks. The body lift also looks terrible on a truck because the chassis becomes available, and you also have to buy new bumper brackets to lift up the rear bumper, or else you will have a big gap between the bottom of the tailgate and bumper. You might be able to fit 33's but it depends on the width of the tire your looking at and the type of lift you get. You might get rubbing with it.



you might want to check out CALMINI Products Inc. - Suzuki, Nissan, Isuzu Suspension Systems and Lift Kits or calmini they sell parts only for nissans and nothing else


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Might want to check out the info here...

Suspension - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


----------

